# Pics of a butt cook...I hope.



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

Click on each pic for a larger pic.


How I light my fire...






[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

The love of my life actually enjoys rubbing the butts!!!  






[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

[/url]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

Grrr.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

[/url]


Prepping the wsm for the Minion method.[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2005)

Well posting the pics was harder than making the butt!  Not my best, but it's something to look at!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

LOL!  Well, that's one way to get your Karma points up there...  :p


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 6, 2005)

Great pics Capt. That butt looks real moist! And yeah, a great idea having a hammock right there!


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2005)

In the interest of everyone trying to play nice I won't say, *"looks more like a butt cooking than a butt cook"*.  _See how much nicer that is._

Good job Cappie.  :-D


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2005)

Great pic's Cappy!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2005)

Cap'n

Great pics and the hammock near the WSM is way cool. I looked but couldn't see where you set your cool beverages within reach of the hammock.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2005)

It was a pretty good cook...my number one goal is keep it as juicy as possible, and that one came out pretty well.  Every dog has his day I suppose.


----------

